# Vampire Counts Roleplay - Interest Thread



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who is interested in a fantasy roleplay, playing as the Vampire Counts:

Vampire Count Roleplay - Set in the End Times / Just before following the remnants of the Von Drakenblood Line after the destruction of their castle in brettonia, and the death of their 'father' and 'mother': Mordred and Elizabeth Von Drakenblood at the hands of the Lodbrok Clan of Karak Hirn and their brettonian allies.

During the final battle of Castle Drakenblood, after the death of Mordred and Elizabeth the remaining 'children' who were saved by the most unlikely of vampires: Lucian Blackheart, the 'Father' of Mordred and so the 'Grand Father' of the Von Drakenblood line.

Taking those that remained with him upon the back of Tharal-Zan his Carmine Dragon, to the Dark Lands he takes the remnants under his 'wing' and along with the Blackheart, the Shadow-Fang lines (from his other two sons) and his allies of Krom-Gar a Sorcerer-Prophet of the Dawi-Zharr he takes his force under the orders of Nagash to crack open and break the Worlds Edge Mountains and while at it get revenge.

So the rp would follow the Von Drakenblood remnants along with their 'cousins' and chaos dwarf allies fighting across the Dark Lands (Ogres, Skaven, Orcs and Goblings) before fighting the armies of the Dwarves.

I will be drawing up the 'family' free as such of all the pre-existing members of the Bloodline so you know who you can be 'descended' from as such. If your coming from the old: Crusade of Blood Roleplay, where you played as a Von Drakenblood then pm me and ill let you know what happened to your character during the Siege of Castle Drakenblood before you do your character sheet.

Im after atleast 5 Yes's before i put a recruitment thread up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm there. Maritius Tarantinius Gracchus, 'the festering uncle' would like to renew his oaths of service to the von Drakenbloods.

The Tilean Ghoul King from Remas was 'adopted' as spy master and assassin for the family.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds good Vaz, however you know that 'ghoul taint' would be in any vampire that was a 'flesh-eater' before they got turned, and even after if they still feed on cold blood and dead flesh so he could be infact either a: Von Drakenblood, Blackheart or Shadow-Fang fully instead of being allied to them.

The way im planning to doing the selection of gear and such will be similiar to how i did Tides of Blood character sheet but hopefully this time with more interest.

It will be nice to have you on board either way.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I really enjoyed your last one even though it wasn't too long lived.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vote on it then Ramo. If i get atleast 5 yes votes then ill get the recruitment thread sorted.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You finished the previous roleplay? I'm nearing the very end of my military service(finally) so I might actually hop into this one to hone my writing once again and ofcourse to enjoy a fine Revanesque roleplay.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I should drop kick you into space for taking so long to post anything Komanko. However it will be good to have you in if you decide to return.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Got 5 votes, will begin working on the recruitment thread now then. Will leave the voting open until it closes to get a good idea of numbers for the rp.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khalidel von Drakenblood will be making a return looking forward to it


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just realised I'd not sent my reply to your PM revan, for whatever reason - typed another but I couldn't send it, kept timing out on me. Not sure if it's my connection, or whatever, but it's working on posting.

I like the ideas you had, and "the festering uncle" will be happy to arrive.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Still working on all the stuff for it, so hopefully should have it finished this weekend. A quick preview to any of those interested. Here is some lore behind all the Male Von Drakenbloods that you can be descended from. Saintire and Captain Stillos you two will be returning as your actual characters: Gaelen and Khalidel Von Drakenblood (respectively.)

*The Von Drakenblood Line*

The Von Drakenblood’s are an old and terrible line of vampires that can trace the originals of their bloodline all the way back to Lucian Blackheart who traces his own blood back to Neferata. The Von Drakenblood’s have been the blight on Brettonian and Karak Hirn for nigh-on six hundred years since the oldest of them, Mordred Von Drakenblood once a noble knight of the Empire, took up residence within the land of Knighthood and Chivalry. 

The 'Father' of the Von Drakenblood line is Mordred Von Drakenblood a vampire of some seven hundred years of age before his final death at the hands of King Ragnar Lodbrok of Karak Hirn at the siege of Castle Drakenblood. Before taking the name Von Drakenblood, Mordred himself was called Mordred Blackheart and as such is one of the three main Gets of Lucian Blackheart. 

The Von Drakenblood bloodline can best be described as being similar to felines in that while they all share the same blood in their veins which comes from Mordred, they each possess very unique traits with the main sons of Mordred being the best examples:

*Hienrick *Von Drakenblood is the oldest of the Sons of Mordred having been turned two hundred years after Mordred himself was. Hienrick is an excellent swordsman and is so in tune with the winds of Shadow that he has never been bested in combat, so in tune with the Lore of Shadow is Hienrick that he is not fully of this world any more and has often been seen flickering in and out of corporeal state to pass through solid object. The *Sons of Hienrick* have inherited their fathers skill with a blade and as such are often at the fore-front of combat carving bloody paths through the enemy. 

*Ulric *Von Drakenblood is the second eldest of the Sons of Mordred at one hundred years younger than Hienrick and for a long time it was just the two of them acting as the right and left hand of their father before Gaelen became the third of them. Ulric is a monster of a vampire standing at Six Feet 8 Inches tall with a powerfully muscled build and two large bat like wings sprouting from his back who still speaks with a Kislevian accent mixed with a growling tone. It was Ulric who inherited Mordred's strength and endurance but tainted with a lust for blood almost rivaling that of the Varghiests and the almost complete lack of any talent with he winds of magic. The *Sons of Ulric *like their father have lost some of their magical ability but in exchange have gained the ability to sprout wings at will or have become much harder to wound. 

*Gaelen *Von Drakenblood, the third of the six Sons of Mordred, Gaelen is one hundred years younger than Ulric and through reasons known only to Gaelen and Ulric has a strong disliking for the second eldest of his siblings and has on several occasions comes to blows with Ulric. Gaelen could best be described as an 'average' vampire if there was every such one being both skilled in combat, necromancy, tactics and diplomacy (when the need arises). Of his six sons it is Gaelen that most takes after their father in being skilled in all that he does though he has yet to reach Mordred's level which cam come only from age. While seemingly being most like his father in all aspects Gaelen inherited best his father's speed, being far quicker in movement and reflex than any of his brothers save perhaps Hienrick. *Sons of Gaelen* have also inherited these traits from their father and act best as lieutenants of the forces they are with. 

*Tyreal *Von Drakenblood Fourth of the Sons of Mordred who has drawn the short straw as such having inherited from Mordred all of his blood-lust and rage and while this makes him a deadly fighting and brawler that will carve his way through entire groups of enemies while ignoring wounds that would fell even Ulric, it also means that Tyreal and all those he has turned are likely to eventually devolve into the state known as a Vargulf or being chained within their coffins until they are needed for battle. Because of his thirst for blood and flesh Tyreal has turned many who suffer from the 'ghoul-taint' seemingly having a kin-ship with those who in their living days ate the flesh of the dead and living. *Sons of Tyreal *like their father thirst for blood of any creature be it warm or cold and the flesh of the living or dead, while this grants them great power in the form of being able to heal much more quickly and being more savage in combat they must be careful to keep a hold of what sanity they have.

*Konrad* Von Drakenblood, Fifth son of Mordred who has focused on the sorcerous abilities that Mordred's vampiric blood has unlocked and such has preferred study the winds of magic instead of focusing on the ways of the blade. As such Konrad and all those he has turned have a much deeper connection not only with Necromancy but the winds of magic in generally and as such they tend to prefer to stay back from the front lines unlike their brothers and cousins as they rain down spells and keep their undead forces marching. *Sons of Konrad *have a much deeper affinity with the winds of magic, not only in the arts of The Corpse-Geometries (Necromancy) but also in the schools of magic taught at the Colleges of Magic in the empire.

*Khalidel *Von Drakenblood is the sixth, youngest and final son of Mordred who harbors a resentment for his adoptive father remembering the night when Mordred turned him and forced him to butcher his own family to prove his loyalty. Khalidel hails from the land of Araby and as such he was taught the arts of stealth, assassination and alchemy from a young age. Combine this with the innate abilities of a vampire who is able to tap into the winds of magic, change their appearance and move more stealthily than any living creature save the elves then it makes for a potent combination of abilities for use on the battlefield and off. When required Khalidel and his sons can infiltrate enemy lines and sabotage or assassinate as required and during full open battles they are able to dash from fight to fight with a blur of blades and a flicker of their cloaked forms before they disappear into the turmoil of combat. *Sons of Khalidel* have a deeper affinity with the Lore of Metal due to their alchemy training from Khalidel who was trained by the alchemist-sorcerers of Araby along with having the blade skills of an assassin which can be used to deadly affect in combat.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Just thought I'd copy khalidels old character sheet so it's easier for me to have a hold of instead of digging through tons of old pages. Not current I'll need to add what he's been up to since the crusade. k:

Name: Khalidel Von Drakenblood

Homeland: Khalidel no longer remembers however he is originally from Marienburg.

Gender: Male

Age: 153

Appearance: Khalidel is very tall and towers over most men, he has shoulder length black hair and ice blue eyes. He has a thin scar down the right side of his face which begins above his right eye and finishes just above his chin. He wears a black dwarven chainmail shirt and a long navy blue cloak with a hood, his hand-and-a-half sword is sheathed at his left hip in a blood red scabbard while his shield is usually carried on his back.

Personality: Khalidel can be quick to anger, he is reckless and headstrong, he also has quite a diverse range of experiences across the world meaning that he is quite an intelligent man. He considers most humans mere food and below his notice when he is not feeding or using them for his own benefits. Towards other vampires Khalidel is mostly respectful unless they have sleighted him in which case he will do all in his power to bring them down, the only exception to this is Mordred who he both hates and respects in equal measure.


Background and History: Khalidel was born under the name of George Basforth and was the leader of a large band of bandits who terrorised the roads outside of Altdorf, however after a few years of raiding the Emperor sent his knights against them. The band fled towards Sylvania and the Knights stopped at the border. For the next three weeks the badits camped there in Sylvania and encountered many misfortunate 'accidents', several went off into the woods and were never seen again, some were found in their tents drained of their blood and then when only three and George remained they finally abandoned the cursed land and were arrested by the Emperor's knights, when they were trialed they were allowed to choose their own fate, they could either choose death or serve the Empire by gathering certain magical items and returning them to the Empire. George chose the latter as did one of the others, accompanied by both a warrior priest and a witch hunter they set off to gather the first few items.
During his travels he did many notable things, he sailed across the sea of chaos to Naggaroth and claimed his sword there, he then ventured deep underground into the dwarven mines and claimed his dwarven mail. 

Eventually however, the simpler trials and tests of the easier magical items began to bore George and he began to seek out more challenging prospects, after three years of research the band located a mighty magical blade rumored to be the equal of the runefangs themselves, The Black Blade of Mordred von Drakenblood. They resolved to find and claim this mighty blade for the Empire, after traveling for two more years untill they arrived at their destination. After entering the castle they made their way through the castle to where Mordreds coffin lay, Grave Guard patrols were easy to evade and thankfully no vampires were around at the time. Mordred was sleeping when George entered the room and his sword was almost easy to take from its rack beside the closed coffin. While making their retreat from the castle while marveling at his good luck, George examined the amazing craftmenship and balance of the Black Blade, however because of this he did not notice the appearance of a youngling vampire crossing their path.
Both the Witch Hunter and the other bandit were dead within seconds leaving only George and the Warrior Priest, the priest managed to cripple the right arm of the vampire before having his head ripped from his shoulders in a fountain of gore. George drew the Black Blade for the fight of his life, with the perfect blade and more than a decade of traveling around the world as well as having a badly wounded foe George felt confident. The vampire however was still much faster and stronger than George and swiftly broke both his left leg and wrist but George did still manage to finish the damage the Warrior Priest started by severing the crushed arm. They both drew back wounded, the vampire licked its gore flecked lips in anticipation of its kill while George simply tried to remain standing.
The vampire lept into the air and swooped down on George whose vision was fading by the second, suddenly the vampire stopped and crashed to the floor. Somehow George had managed to sweep the Black Blade into the path of the attacking vampire and cut its heart clean in two, as he crashed to the floor George saw a black armoured figure approach.
"Impressive for a mortal" Mordred von Drakenblood hissed "I seem to need a new servant so..."

George woke as Khalidel von Drakenblood, despite the fact the Mordred is his sire Khalidel hates him for cursing him with vampirism however he hates the Empire even more so he will fight for Mordred while it is damaging to the Empire.

Blood Line: Von Drakenblood

Vampire Level: Vampire

Magic Level: 1
Vampire Lore, Gaze of Nagash

Vampiric Powers:Quickblood, Master Strike, Dread Knight

Wargear, Equipment and Mounts: Obsidian Blade, Dwarven Mail, Enchanted Shield and Extra Hand Weapon

Total Character Cost: 390


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ignore the previous post, didnt read the very top of yours.

Your going to have to change the history abit as you have been slightly ret-conned to be originally from Araby and using the lore of metal. Same with Gaelen actually having magic now.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will work on the recruitment thread some more, trying to get the character sheet right along with how 'upgrades' will work when it comes to commanding troops.

So next weekend i should have it finished as im going to be busy during this one.


----------

